# No IP Address on Windows XP



## JustSherri (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello. I've been reading through all the many "no IP Address" topics, but none of the solutions have worked for me. Any assistance is much appreciated, but I need baby step instructions.
My desktop suddenly will no longer acquire an IP Address. My laptop connects just fine using the same router (but it is connected via wireless), so I don't think it's a router issue. I can tell this question has been addressed many times, so I was reluctant to even ask it, but I really would love my computer to work again. Thanks in advance. 

Full disclosure - The day before it stopped working I was in the "Change or Remove Programs" doing some cleanup. Could I have messed it up there? 
I did run sfc /scannow to check that the original Windows system files were intact, but that didn't fix it. Please help.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you checked the Windows services to be sure the RPC service is started? While in services you may want to look for any automatic services that are not running. To launch the services console, click Start > Run > Services.msc


----------



## JustSherri (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for responding. The RPC service was started - so I made no change. 

There is a DHCP Client set for Automatic that isn't started. When I select START, I receive "Could not start the DHCP Client service on Local Computer. Error 1075: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion."

The TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper is also set for Automatic and not started. I also receive the same Error 1075.

There are others set for Automatic that are not started, but I don't think they matter for this issue. In case I am wrong, I will list them:
Computer Browser
Network Associates McShield
Network Associates Task Manager
Pml Driver HPZ12


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please go to Device manager under Network Adapters iyour ethernet adapter listed are there any Exclamation marks, question marks or red x's against it or does it display "This device is working properly"?

In addition to the RPC service please:

Verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista/7 wireless configurations only)
• Workstation


----------



## JustSherri (Mar 22, 2012)

In the Device Manager, it shows "This device is working properly"

Results on the Network Services:

YES • COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
NO • Computer Browser
 This is set for Automatic startup, when I select the service to start I receive "The Computer Browser service on Local Computer started and then stopped. Some services stop automatically if they have no work to do, for example, the Performance Logs and Alerts service."
NO • DHCP Client
This is set for Automatic startup, when I select the service to start I receive "Could not start the DHCP Client service on Local Computer. Error 1075: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion."
YES • DNS Client
YES • Network Connections
YES • Network Location Awareness
YES • Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
YES • Server
NO • TCP/IP Netbios helper
This is set for Automatic startup, when I select the service to start I receive "Could not start the TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service on Local Computer. Error 1075: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion."
YES • Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
N/A (XP) • WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista/7 wireless configurations only)
YES • Workstation


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi for the DHCP client and TCP/IP Netbios helper try the solutions below:
How to fix: Error 1075, The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion | Kaliphonia.com


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please try this link below:

error 1075 the dependency service does not exist or has been marked - Microsoft Answers


----------

